# THANK GOD IT'S OVER !!!



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

The swan hunt that is :x 
Went out to the refuge tonight to try one last boat trip. I have never seen such a desperate bunch of A-holes in my life. Within half an hour or so of setting up,we had swan hunters walk in and stand North of us about 75 yards. OK, I can tolerate that. What I couldn't handle was the 4 swans they hit at least 70 yards out, and some at least 100. They shot at more but we could only say for sure they hit 4. Sure, we've all seen people make those shots but how many are wounded in the process? This pair was an adult and a younger boy. What a way to teach them ethics! Yes they body hit them, which surely sealed their fate to fly off and die in a die in a day or two. This was not the only group we saw do this. There was a boat parked out in the middle of the unit that sailed one and made no apparent attempt to retrieve it. They did pack up and leave right after, so if it had sailed over the road to the closed area (we didn't have binoculars to follow it) perhaps they counted it as tag filled and went home. If so, that is commendable. However, it is a waste of a bird and a long dang shot that wasn't necessary. I used to put in for a swan tag and have taken a couple myself but the direction the hunt is going, I sure wouldn't be sad if they closed it all together. Sorry for the rant, but what a bunch of losers. Oh yea, if you leave the black parkas at home and SQUAT or KNEEL in the weeds, the birds are a lot more willing to work.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats sucks there people out there like that. Yea it sucks realy bad when you lose one. Hopefuly they dont close it down for the people that do it right.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I would've let the air out of their tires back at the ramp. I think I saw a couple guys shooting at a marsh hawk yesterday and if they had dropped it...they would've had a fun time waiting on Les Schwab...just saying...


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I told my son we need VERY sticky tailgate decals that say "GAME WASTER" to let everyone know what they do. Problem is there were 6 or so trucks in the lot :? 
The other plan had something to do with self policing and involved a vice and some testicles -)O(-


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah where I hunt I'm usually out there by myself...maybe one other group of hunters...so I can narrow it down pretty easily  
I just hate the negative image that so many "sportsmen" just seem deadset on perpetuating...


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

stablebuck said:


> I just hate the negative image that so many "sportsmen" just seem deadset on perpetuating...


AMEN to that!!! While the guy may not have been a swan hunter, I saw a truck the other day that had enough waterfowl stickers on it to make any scrapbooker happy!! The best one was "I KILL DUCKS" :shock: , I thought to myself.....man I hope this guy hasn't reproduced!!


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I should probably add that to my signature "clean back window"
(well...I do have four small committed ducks in the corner  )


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Love the part about the team dog... :lol: The whole thing cracks me up but you didn't have the dog part in before did you? I'm going to put in for swan next season.... I think I'd like to go and try and get one on video this next year. 8)


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> *Love the part about the team dog... :lol*: The whole thing cracks me up but you didn't have the dog part in before did you? I'm going to put in for swan next season.... I think I'd like to go and try and get one on video this next year. 8)


Agreed, that is pretty **** funny!!!


----------



## CANTSHOOT (Oct 17, 2008)

Makes me want to put in so if I do draw out that is one less person that would be sky busting. I am glad my dad took the time to instill good ethics in me during my earlier years. I wish others were so fortunate. Thank you dad.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Now, dont go stooping to their level... It's not worth getting arrested for criminal mischief cus some other dummy breaks the law.... Its to bad people do things like that...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

357bob said:


> I should probably add that to my signature "clean back window"
> (well...I do have four small committed ducks in the corner  )


There really should oughta be a UWN sticker !!! _O\ .............:wink:


----------



## Duckhunter311 (Dec 8, 2008)

What unit were you in? i was set up kinda in the center of the 1a dike for ducks. Did they get one? cause i watched one sail way out. I seen Guys drop one closer to the dike. it was a great shot. But i'm sure they arent the only ones who sky busted. I've watched over a dozen people shoot rediculous shots at swans. But thats hunting. Did you see the jeep driving around the loop jump shooting the canal?! i'm pretty sure that was higly illegal! we should worry about that over people just sky busting. How'd you end up doing? i shot 5 ducks out there. man the ice really sucks to walk through. but i love the huntin out there! 
Traven


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy crap! I thought I heard some shots awful close to the road. Yes it is illegal, had I seen it (gotta get some binoculars) I sure as hell would have called. The DWR was out there when we arrived at 1:00 or so. He checked my boat registration and life jackets and then left :?: 
He should a stuck around. 
We were on unit 2C, we got skunked. We held out for decoying birds and missed our two opportunities.
.45.. where does one get a UWN decal? and how big are they?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

357bob said:


> .45.. where does one get a UWN decal? and how big are they?


Follow this link 357bob....if this don't work out for ya, let me know, I'll get some for you.
http://utahwildlife.net/gear/stickers.php


----------



## BBFlinger (Dec 5, 2008)

So whats wrong with stickers in the back window? I dont think you would have an issue identifying me if I was the only one in the parking lot.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

there was a group of guys out at ob that hit one and it flew out to the salt lake. they did however go after it and they got it. but the guys who were set up north of us that decided to move south just as the birds were flying kinda ruined it for us. we had a flock that kept circling us and droping and these guys had to fire up there motors and flared em. i guess they were jelous that we were on the x and they wern't. and how it takes somebody 5 shots to kill one of these birds at 30 yards is rediculous.


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

i used my tag to kill a swan someone had wounded and left to die. the dang thing swam all the way accross the water and settled 20 yards from me WHILE i was shooting. i finally gave it the mercy shot.


----------



## fish1117 (Oct 15, 2008)

Surf n turf said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > I just hate the negative image that so many "sportsmen" just seem deadset on perpetuating...
> ...


Surf (or is stick bait) thanks for the compliment about my decal, but to get it right it said "Shotguns don't kill ducks I KILL DUCKS" kind of a joke about the whole anti-gun comments. I am so sorry that I offended you and made all duck hunters out there and I guess all hunters a bad name. I guess that the skyblasters, road hunters, hunters who will not retrieve their ducks if it doesn't fall in their spread and those who show not respect by crowding you are all OK but that decal OMG!!!!! :shock: I guess you missed the other one that said "If it flies it dies" what another discrace!

I want you to know that I was a ground pounder (walker) for many years but I had a total knee replacement last December which really cut back on that so I bought a boat and now I am fat and lazy and can only look up to you the "Real Deal" while us boaters bring down the entire duck hunting world....what has this become?

I am a very ethical hunter and follow the law to the T, have I lost ducks in the frag????? Yep, but I did give it a valiant effort but you being the "Real Deal" has never lost a duck.....man if I was only you, you are what I aspire to be, but I am getting older and may never live up to your standards....I am sorry and hope you forgive me and others that don't meet you strict standards.

By the way....good news, unlike most of you Utard with your 15+ kids....I did not breed, it was a choice that my wife and I made....so you are lucky that I did not breed any "I KILL DUCKS" offspring......I think I just heard a sigh of releaf from you "Real Deal" hunters. Just think when I am gone and burried, there will be no more of us to ruin the duck hunting world. I hope in all sincerity that I have gained your respect so that I can good next time that I really do KILL A DUCK. BTW I was out yesterday and didn't pull the trigger so I guess I need another decal that says "I don't kill ducks"?

PS: If anyone wants a decal that says "SHOTGUNS DON'T KILL DUCKS I KILL DUCKS" decal PM me and I will send you one for free....I have a few extra.

Later flamer PETA member....remember hunting is murder :lol:


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

This thread sure went a different direction (imagine that). :lol: 
To me the sticker thing comes down to respect. I respect my sport, and my quarry.
Would my grandpa put a sticker in his window that referred in some way to "whackin" or whatever killing phrase suits your fancy, how 'bout my dad? Nope on both accounts. Would you put a sticker in your window that says "I heart my wife"?
Maybe. How bout one that says "I nail my wife hard every chance I get"
I would hope not, out of respect for her.


----------



## fish1117 (Oct 15, 2008)

357bob said:


> This thread sure went a different direction (imagine that). :lol:
> To me the sticker thing comes down to respect. I respect my sport, and my quarry.
> Would my grandpa put a sticker in his window that referred in some way to "whackin" or whatever killing phrase suits your fancy, how 'bout my dad? Nope on both accounts. Would you put a sticker in your window that says "I heart my wife"?
> Maybe. How bout one that says "I nail my wife hard every chance I get"
> I would hope not, out of respect for her.


Blah, blah, blah. It is all done in fun and if it makes my truck a ******* truck...so be it. I like it so there you have it. Next flame you guys want to start?

I am done with you holier than though types. Rag on me all you want, I will laugh and worry about real issues that exist in Utah instead of decals and I don't think anti-hunters will look at us worse because of a decal, there minds are made up already....so lets attack each other instead and make there work easier, what do you think? Next time you see my truck stop by and say hi and we can discuss how our hunts were....I am a friendly dude. Bye!


----------



## BBFlinger (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey Fish, I would be happy to sport one of your decals on my truck. Right above the Delta, UWA, UMMA and WOW decals. :!: If decals on trucks make a *******, then mine is burgundy!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

BBFlinger said:


> If decals on trucks make a *******, then mine is burgundy!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fish1117 said:


> Rag on me all you want, I will laugh and worry about real issues that exist in Utah instead of decals and *I don't think anti-hunters will look at us worse because of a decal, there minds are made up already*....


Wow.... you haven't ever run into one that takes their position very seriously have you? Decals equal one thing to anti hunters.... targets. Just ask the guys whose cars get keyed, tires flattened etc for bowhunting in areas that the local anti's love to go and hike, hang out, ski, etc. I was warned about decals on my truck when I went to bowhunt certain areas.... it just makes my truck a target for theft and/or vandalism. Granted, I like a waterfowl decal as much as the rest and used to have a sticker on my truck that said "Mean People Kick A**" but even if I had a dark back window to put a sticker on now, I probably wouldn't just because hunting costs me enough without buying into all the little hunter "flair" junk they sell to folks who like that stuff.... why would I want to give fence sitters a bad taste by being blatant about "whackin and stackin" when subtlety will go a lot further?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

decals are cool. i guess my truck is a ******* truck to. O yea my linc plate say hntsfwl so my stuff give it away that im a hunter and I get people waving at me on the freeway and in the city.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

see...now that is fine...it's when people have so many decals that you begin to question if they actually go hunting or spend all their free time picking up decals at Sportsman's and sticking them on their windows. It's like "hey buddy...you know you could have bought a whole case of shells with as much money as you spent on decals!".


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

The ones that really crack me up are the "Horn Hunter" decal with an elk picture under it -O,-


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> fish1117 said:
> 
> 
> > Rag on me all you want, I will laugh and worry about real issues that exist in Utah instead of decals and *I don't think anti-hunters will look at us worse because of a decal, there minds are made up already*....
> ...


I think you should be proud to be a hunter, display it how you want. Whether it be a sticker or two on your truck or whether it be putting pictures up on a forum. To one his own! It doesn't mean one loves the sport more than another. It's like saying all of those who have NFL team logos on their ride are all stupid jock type football fans.

SO some like "flair" big deal.

We shouldn't have to worry about "fence sitters" and what they think. Just because you have a "wackin and stackin" sticker on your truck doesn't mean your one of those typical ******* hunters that we have ALL been labeled, sticker or no sticker. It's better than havin a sticker that says "lift it because fat chicks can't jump"

just my 2 cents


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

fish1117 said:


> Surf n turf said:
> 
> 
> > stablebuck said:
> ...


Wow, somebody pulled out all the stops, easy there tiger!! If you are indeed so proud of your stickers why the need to defend them so fiercely. Yes I said that your sticker and or stickers were an abomination to the sport of waterfowling, your stickers must mean alot to you. Oh, and no, all those bad, bad men who crowd, skyblast, road hunt, poach and so on are not ok, not in the least. I am glad that you used to be a ground pounder and you felt the need to convey your story to me about your reasons for using a boat, but I dont think I have ever made a comment about guys who use boats to duck hunt with, hell I use one....but ok. Please dont confuse me with someone else. You guy's kill me, I love having words put in my mouth, truely love it....maybe you and my girlfriend can get together and muse about how the best way is to accomplish that. Hell yes I have lost ducks, do I make it common knowledge....no, do I feel sick about it....yes, do I count them towards my bag....yes. Its when I see guys being so non-chalant about it that it lights a fire under my ass. As if its a resource that is so ulimited. However I dont ever remember accusing you of not retrieving your ducks, so if you want to hammer me, that's fine...but get your facts straight. Remember not everyone on here is from utah, but UTARD.....that's funny, I will have to use that one. I never questioned your ethics either, I just made a statement that I think you have very bad taste when it comes to what you put on your truck and yes I honestly believe it makes us all look bad.

And here is how I know, just a few weeks ago I was on the east coast for work and I was riding with some co-workers from our Boston office. In front of our car was a truck with the decals "whack'em and stack'em" and "cut'em all jack", a person asked if anyone knew what that meant and I replied that I did. I was the only one in the car who hunted and the rest were appauled to realize what that meant. I tried to explain the significance about it, but it was disgusting to them. Now mind you there were rational people who probably up until that point in time gave no thought to us "waterfowlers" but after having read those stickers I am no doubt positive they view us in a different light.

Now I know that dkhntrdstn might be in shock from me saying this but I would be proud to put a sticker on my truck that says, "In memory of my dad"...that shows respect and class...atleast I think so. But "I kill ducks" or whatever yours said just makes us all look like a bunch of ******** and further fuels those who sit on the fence about our beloved sport and at some point in time those "fence sitters" will make a difference. As stablebuck stated, you see a truck like yours and its just laughable, makes you wonder if you like the idea of being a waterfowl hunter more then actually being one. Will everyone agree with me...NO, do I care...No....I see it my way you see it your way. However at some point in time someone, which will not be either one of us will decide where the future of our sport goes. and I can only assume that stickers such as yours will not help our cause. I have been doing this for a descent amount of time, had the priviledge of growing up in an area rich with waterfowling history and would like to say that I have a healthy dose of respect, admiration and nostalgia for this sport...and I hate to see it cheapend by tacky and trendy stickers, teams, pro-staff, and what have you. If that makes me an a$$hole then I will play the part, if that means you dont like me, that is fine...I dont think I will be changing anytime soon.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

> ="Surf n turf.. Now I know that dkhntrdstn might be in shock from me saying this but I would be proud to put a sticker on my truck that says, "In memory of my dad"...that shows respect and class...atleast I think so. But "I kill ducks" or whatever yours said just makes us all look like a bunch of ******** and further fuels those who sit on the fence about our beloved sport and at some point in time those "fence sitters" will make a difference.


I agree, that's a cool decal.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey.... wait just a minute!
Wasn't this my soapbox for bitchin' about the wasting of swans by people shooting beyond the limits of their guns (and common sense) :?: 

Dang decals and boats and ******* bashing, well guess what, I shoot a Mossberg and turn all my ducks into jerky AND I used to own a layout boat(gasp) :lol:

And I went to Idaho last year to hunt Goldeneyes and LOVED every minute of it! :shock:


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes...it was, my apologies for the hijack!!  

but golden eyes....man who doesnt love golden eyes, especially out of my layout boat


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Surf n turf said:


> Yes...it was, my apologies for the hijack!!
> 
> but golden eyes....man who doesnt love golden eyes, especially out of my layout boat


Love me some GI jerky!!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am proud to be a hunter.... Just not so proud or arrogant that I believe I can put whatever lame-a** decal I want on a vehicle and expect it to still portray a positive image to the non hunting public. :roll: Something like Dustin's decals that are a tribute to his father are a whole different animal than some of the whack em and stack em crap that only perpetuates the negative "billy bob *******" image that so much of the non hunting public has of us anyway. But hey... what do I know? I'm out old man... I'm just a peckerwood who lives in the hills with too many guns. (Love that movie and this seemed to be a perfect place for that line). 8)


----------

